# driving tuition recommendations



## cnw (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm looking to gain confidence in driving my GTR how it's supposed to be driven. I've done a few driving experiences in various cars, and always get top marks with a "tutor" sitting next to me. But I'm not sure I have the balls to drive like that in my own car unless I have an expert giving me feedback and telling me I can push harder. Yes, I'm a girl, but that doesn't mean I drive like a wuss lol. I just want to get a bit closer to the car's limits, rather than taking it too easy because I'm worried about losing it. 

So can anyone recommend somewhere to get driving tuition in my own car please? Somewhere in the south of England would be good.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

CATDT. Supporters on here and widely regarded as THE driving tuition of choice for GTR OWNERS.


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

I did that one, was alright. But the alpine had a really low speed limit and the handling course was tiny. High speed oval was bumpy as hell and not much fun. 

However the gymkhana in the caterham was bloody brilliant, so much so that I went straight out and bought a seven myself. Awesome fun!

Id just go to a track day of choice and get some tuition from the in house pro if it was me, i learnt more from one of those or go to cat for the gymkhana only if they do it!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

First person Ive ever seen give anything but a glowing review.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Get yourself on one of the new Litchfield trackdays and take tuition from Jake Hill. Have a look through events, the next one is full 6th June but there's other dates this year.


----------



## Nabu (Jun 15, 2017)

On a general note, it it best to first spot the need and then the right proposition can follow.

Without being very specific about some things you will only receive a very vague type of answer. 

To the OP, what is your past car, driving and track experience before the GTR. 

It is first absolutely necessary to be able to identify the level of skill before someone can propose taking out a 550+hp car to lear how to drive it closer to the limit. 

As it has already been proposed earlier, there might be a need to start understanding and practising car dynamics on something much more lighter, agile and slower.

My 2 cents as a professional instructor at Spa Francorchamps. 
Kostas


----------



## cnw (Feb 28, 2017)

Nabu said:


> On a general note, it it best to first spot the need and then the right proposition can follow.
> 
> Without being very specific about some things you will only receive a very vague type of answer.
> 
> ...


Bit slow to respond, but here goes 

My previous cars were a Vauxhall Chevette, Ford Sierra, Fiat Punto, Subaru Impreza, Kia Cee'd, Seat Leon Cupra R. So, as you can see this is a bit of a step up for me. But I'm (so far) very comfortable with the power 

Driving days I've done (that I can think of off the top of my head): 

Performance car day driving lotus Elise and a couple of Ferraris (about 20 years ago) plus a reverse steer landcover and a fire engine lol. Was in the top 3 drivers. Loughborough airfield??


Also done a day somewhere near Stratford. Don't remember much other than the track was marked out with cones and was a bit gravelly in places. Think I drove a scooby amongst other things. Again a number of years ago, don't remember much about it.


Stunt driving day Weston Supermare including a "cops and robbers" chase. Drove really well all day, and would have placed except for a last minute hiccup.


Rally driving day Dalby Forest. Was the star pupil of the day 


And another performance car day but can't remember when or where 


Ariel Atom at Bedford (meh)

So, with that in mind, any suggestions on where to go (in or near the South of England), and who with?


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Skid pan day at Thruxton?? You may even get to meet Tiff Needell.


----------



## IanJ (Aug 9, 2018)

try Castle Combe - they have some very good instructors, 
its a bit of a sketchy track in a couple of places, but great for confidence building


----------



## namanjohnson101 (Sep 19, 2019)

hello guys,



How To Choose A Driving School
Know Your Options. ...
Do The Research. ...
Learn About The Curriculum. ...
Go See The Classroom. ...
Check Out The Cars. ...
Ask About ***8220;Hands On***8221; Time. ...
Get To Know The Instructors. ...
Check The Student-To-Teacher Ratio.


thanks and regards


----------

